# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Σήμερα έχασα την μάχη...Αρρυθμία-Κρίση πανικού

## Dimitris1979

Μόλις γύρισα στο σπίτι.Το πρωί πήγα στην δουλειά.Με έπιασε αρρυθμία,την κρίση πανικού μπόρεσα να την ελέγξω και δεν βγήκε έντονη(μπούκωσα 2 Lexotanil βέβαια),μου έπεσε η πίεση.Σήμερα έχασα την μάχη...αναγκάστηκα να φύγω από την δουλειά... έχω στεναχωρεθεί πολύ,ελπίζω να μην έχασα την αξιοπιστία μου ως υπάλληλος,η δουλειά μου είναι από την φύση της αγχώδης και θέλει δυνατά νεύρα.

----------


## chrissy

Και εγώ θα είχα στεναχωρηθεί για τη δουλειά. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να είμαστε τέλειοι. 
Γιατί στο κάτω κάτω κανείς δεν έχει φύγει από την δουλειά του επειδή δεν αισθανόταν
καλά? Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή πήγες μια φορά σπίτι ότι δεν είσαι ικανός ως υπάλληλος
στην εργασία σου...
Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις λίγο....

----------


## Dimitris1979

Chrissy μου έχουν εμπιστευτεί μία θέση τεράστιας ευθύνης.Και βόμβα να πουν ότι έχουν βάλει όλοι οι άλλοι θα φύγουν,εγώ όμως πρέπει να μείνω.Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δώσει κανένα δικαίωμα στη δουλειά μου,με θεωρούν πάρα πολύ ικανό,αλλά μετά απ αυτό δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να γίνει... :(

----------


## Nat

> _Originally posted by Dimitris1979_
> Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δώσει κανένα δικαίωμα στη δουλειά μου,με θεωρούν πάρα πολύ ικανό,αλλά μετά απ αυτό δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να γίνει... :(


Τι να γίνει δηλαδή; Αισθάνθηκες άσχημα και έφυγες μια μέρα από τη δουλειά σου! Γιατί δίνεις τόσο μεγάλες διαστάσεις στο περιστατικό;

----------


## Dimitris1979

Δίνω τέτοια διάσταση αγαπητοί μου συνforumάδες επειδή ο χώρος της τηλεόρασης δε συγχωρεί... Τα ξέρω εκ των έσω... ¨(

----------


## chrissy

Επειδή μια φορά δεν ήσουν καλά δεν θα σε θεωρούν άλλο ικανό για τη θέση? Πώς αντέδρασαν δηλ. όταν έφυγες?
Να πω ότι συμβαίνει πολλές φορές και να υπάρχει πρόβλημα... Από ότι κατάλαβα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έφυγες.
Μη σε πάρει από κάτω τώρα για τη δουλειά, μπορεί εσύ απλά να πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα σε θεωρούν πλέον αξιόπιστο,
θέλεις να είσαι τέλειος στη δουλειά σου, όλοι \"αρρωσταίνουν\" κάποια στιγμη..
Μη βγάζεις τόσο γρήγορα συμπεράσματα. 
Όλα θα πάνε καλά...

----------


## Παστελι

δημητρη και γω μια απο τα ιδια πριν 4 μηνες.εχασα την δουλεια μου γιαυτο τον λογο.αλλα μην φοβασαι για σενα.αφου εχεις αναλαβη δουλεια μεγαλης ευθινης δεν την χανεις ευκολα.

----------

